# Intermittent Starting issues



## jmf265 (Mar 4, 2010)

2000 Max. GLE. Sometimes when starting the engine will crank but not start. And its not all the time. Could be maybe 1 out of 10 times. Doesn't matter if the cars has sat over night or just turned off and restarted. Spark plugs all just replaced. Did have a P1126 code for the thermostat so I replaced that along with a P1320 code. Any thoughts for the randomness.


----------



## kieranlavin (May 6, 2002)

temp sensor? On my 95 200SX SE-R, the temp sensor went bad and it caused the ECU to think it was really cold so I'd have to pump the gas to get it to start as if it were carburated. Worth looking into maybe?


----------

